# 2012 John Deere 244J For Sale



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

560 hours, AC & Heat with 3rd valve and quick connect skid steer adapter. This is a one owner machine only used for snow and kept in a garage since new. Show Room condition $65,000.
Located on Long Island, NY
631 654-4800


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why do you have to be so far away?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why do you have to be so far away?


It's only aboot 800miles away.... Road Trip


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> It's only aboot 800miles away.... Road Trip


Meh...it's New Yawkistan.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> It's only aboot 800miles away.... Road Trip


He probably needs to call Enterprise first to find something to make it...

Nice sounding loader!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

Here are some Pictures


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow , looks new .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Wow , looks new .


Yes, real nice shape


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Yes, real nice shape


He wasn't kidding about that show room condition. I'd basically put it in the demo with low hours category. That is a nice looking machine!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

STARSHIP said:


> He wasn't kidding about that show room condition. I'd basically put it in the demo with low hours category. That is a nice looking machine!


And worth a 800 mile road trip....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> And worth a 800 mile road trip....


If you have something to make it that far...

I might need to sell a few weed whackers... That has my name written on it...


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Might be able to get someone to move it for less than $2K. How much is your time worth? My machines have cost $1K to $2K to move from various places, and they are way bigger than this.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Meh...it's New Yawkistan.


It in L. Island. You'd have to go through Jersey to get there.


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

plowinli said:


> 560 hours, AC & Heat with 3rd valve and quick connect skid steer adapter. This is a one owner machine only used for snow and kept in a garage since new. Show Room condition $65,000.
> Located on Long Island, NY
> 631 654-4800


Another Picture


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm ready for some snow right about now Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DeVries said:


> I'm ready for some snow right about now Thumbs Up


Snow line was aboot 1000' above my place yesterday morning


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

What does the machine weigh? Have you ever had any problems whatsoever with it? Why are you selling it? Thanks a bunch. I am researching a possible road trip your way.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Is this item still available or not ???


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

plowinli said:


> Another Picture





SnowGuy said:


> Is this item still available or not ???


SnowGuy, ^^Why not just call him 631-654-4800 ? ^^


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Just an FYI for all you fellow snow removal contractors. I have been dealing with this gentleman for about 30 days trying to buy this loader and we finally came to an agreed price. I set up transportation (and prepaid it at noon today !!! ) to get it picked up and brought to Ohio and was preparing to send a $10,000 deposit and he knew that and he went ahead and sold it out from underneath me after all the time that I had put into getting things worked out and getting ready to go.
would highly recommend being careful with ever dealing with this gentleman. I was always brought up that a man is only as good as his word and his word is worthless !!!. Just thought you guys might be interested for the future. Have a GREAT day !


----------

